# New Pics: April 17, 2009



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry .. no time to break these down to where they really go, so they are all ending up here: http://www.rims.net/2009Apr17

Pigeons, sparrows, and cats ..

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The baby birds are just too cute, and the cats are gorgeous. That poor pigeon looks like it went thru the wringer-the wing injured one, of course.

You have been very busy, I see ....thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice pics, I see you have alot of baby mouths to feed....I bet you can do it with your eyes closed by now..lol.....the "snowshoe" kitty is so pretty!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I know that at times it seems overwhelming but just look what joy comes from all these little guys you rescue. Little Sammie Sue is so precious and that king is simply gorgeous. The two other little kitties look scared right now but they will soon know Mama Terry loves them. Wish Sugar had looked up so folks could see her beautiful eyes. I still use her picture as desktop from time to time. Sure hope that pretty little pigeon's wing heals quickly.

Thanks for the treat.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking and for the replies! The rescued kitties are all settling in though some (the older ones) are still very, very frightened. Little Ralphie was giving me whatfor this morning because I was running about 20 minutes late with "room" service 

Lots of little mouths are at the office today .. 2 baby sparrows, 4 baby starlings, 1 little unknown (Bushtit maybe), and the little black pigeon.

Terry


----------

